# Friday's Spot the Violations



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you check the listing? Maybe it came that way :whistling2: 


:laughing:


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Is that a female luminaire?


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Was the service call for that light - let me guess - ext cord doesn't work anymore?


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

duque00 said:


> Was the service call for that light - let me guess - ext cord doesn't work anymore?



Only because the switch to the light isn't on...:laughing::laughing:


----------

